# Shrunken shrooms!



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

My new nano is 2 months now and have had other marine tanks before but never had this happen, I have a Duncan with 9 heads, hammer with 2 heads , an acan with 5 heads and some zoa's and everything is great. I just added some mushrooms and after a couple of days they shriveled up, I have heard of this happening but it's been a week how long could this go on for?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm late to the game but assuming parameters are in acceptable ranges, usually photoshock if it happens that quickly. Keep in mind of the lighting of where you buy your corals vs yours.

In the last pic that they are adjusting and slowly opening up again. Seeing the physiological change of pic 1 and 4, definitely photoshock.

Hope that they are doing well now


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

wtac said:


> I'm late to the game but assuming parameters are in acceptable ranges, usually photoshock if it happens that quickly. Keep in mind of the lighting of where you buy your corals vs yours.
> 
> In the last pic that they are adjusting and slowly opening up again. Seeing the physiological change of pic 1 and 4, definitely photoshock.
> 
> Hope that they are doing well now


 The smaller brown mushrooms are great now, the bigger green ones no matter where I put them in the tank they are always shriveled up, tried different flow and different light all over the tank and put them right beside the other ones and still nothing!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking close again, is looks like it had a colony of _Anthellia sp._ in the 2nd pic. The shrivelly 3rdpic looks like photoshock in the upper grouping and the it looks "thin" in the lower. Then gone in the 4th.

Softies like the water a bit "dirty" so try either target feeding/organic supplementation, ie. SeaChem Fuel, *or* stretch out the water and media changes a bit. All the while keeping an eye on parameters and problematic algae growth.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I dose fuel and also use phyto as well, everything in the tank does great except the green mushrooms.


----------

